# WoW über Wlan VPN und proxy



## Darkxtreme (5. November 2008)

Hi bei mir in der schule ist das Wlan ohne schutz man muss jedoch sich zusätzlich eine vpn verbindung auf bauen mit benutzer daten und pw
und beim browser einen proxy einstellen um online zu kommen

die frage ist jetzt wie komme ich mit meinem notebook in wow rein
da viele ports über die fw gespert sind

vpn zugang und proxy einstellungen sind vorhanden

ich weis das ich das irgent wie tunneln muss aber ich weis nicht wie und wo mit

bitte um hilfe


mfg


----------



## Dunedin (5. November 2008)

Du spielst in der Schule WoW...

OMG!!!


----------



## Darkxtreme (5. November 2008)

es ist ein studium um genau zu sein und wenn nicht im untericht


----------



## Dunedin (5. November 2008)

Oh ok sorry.

Versuch doch mal mit dem Lehrer oder der Fachkraft zu reden, die das Netzwerk verwaltet, vllt öffnet sie den Port für dich kann ja sein^^


----------



## lavax (5. November 2008)

Die Ports sind nicht ohne Grund gesperrt =)
Der Sinn des Uni Wlans besteht nich darin, den Onlinegamern nen Zeitvertreib während der Pausen zu ermöglichen =)
@ Dunedin: kein vernünftiger Admin würde nen Port für ein Onlinegames freischalten^^

Um zurück auf deine Frage zu kommen...

Tunneln würde bedeuten, dass du mit dem Uni-Wlan connectest, dich darüber mit einem privaten Server (z.B. ein Rechner bei dir zu Hause der mit dem Inet verbunden ist und der die Internetfreigabe aktiviert hat) verbindest (diese Verbindung erfolgt über einen geöffneten Port im Uni-Wlan), und über diesem privaten Rechner kannst du auf WoW connecten.

Hmm..irgendwie schwer zu erklären^^

Ob das für einen Laien realisierbar ist, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln...


Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eine andere Idee =)


----------



## Dunedin (5. November 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> @ Dunedin: kein vernünftiger Admin würde nen Port für ein Onlinegames freischalten^^


Einen Versuch ist es ja wert^^ Vielleicht ist er ein ganz lieber


----------



## lavax (6. November 2008)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Einen Versuch ist es ja wert^^ Vielleicht ist er ein ganz lieber


^^ Und als nächstes kommen die WAR Zocker und die CS Zocker, und die beschweren sich dann, dass die WAR und WOW Zocker ihnen Bandbreite klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

